

Responsive Design at The Guardian [slides] - callum85
http://mattandrews.info/talks/port80-2013/

======
junto
I know some people hate these kind of presentations, but I value the
experience that Matt has shared here, whilst working on a fairly large and
highly visited internet property.

Thanks for sharing and also thanks for githubbing the front-end code:
[https://github.com/guardian/frontend](https://github.com/guardian/frontend)

